# Rajasthan Govt. Bans Pornography



## rishitells (May 1, 2007)

The Rajasthan government alerted by hearing that young boys and girls are seeing explicit content online and terrorists are using internet for most crimes. The Govt. paased a law that every person that goes to Cyber Cafes will have to  give all information about him- name, address, age, school\college etc. 
                          then he will be given an Identity card and all the information will be stored about him ! If he sees any restricted content or use internet illegaly, he will be inside " Prison " for a long time. Very good method to stop porn, isn't it ??


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 1, 2007)

Another stupid way of stopping Porn.
Look from the eyes of teenagers yaar.
I think its time they should start sex education in schools.

Porn is bad. But from making it forbidden they are making teenagers more curious about it. 
Don't they know how a teenagers mind work. 
If a thing is forbidden teens just like to know why it is forbidden. So the above mention move from government will have no effect IMO.

Still I like to know what other Digitians thinks?
And I know its a very sensitive topic and sorry If I said anything wrong here....
Enough said...........


----------



## freebird (May 1, 2007)

A welcome decision from Rajasthan sarkar.
Now i heard  school kids,+2s are using bluetooth to view po*n in mobiles.and these cheap electronic sellers copies this to mobile phones..
^ this is no sex edu..these will make them po*no maniacs


----------



## prasad_den (May 1, 2007)

Banning porn will achieve them nothing other than cheap publicity to the politicians.. What will they do to people surfing from their homes...??


----------



## Apollo (May 1, 2007)

Another example to show how the govt. is made up of nincompoops.


----------



## praka123 (May 1, 2007)

@least some gov "officially" banned it.Oh!
btw u'll download torrents as usual na?


----------



## csczero (May 1, 2007)

Welcome to new TALIBAAN


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (May 1, 2007)

This has been a rule in my city for more than 3 yrs


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 1, 2007)

not another crappy law. this will only create a boom for the porn cd/dvd business.


----------



## NucleusKore (May 1, 2007)

Looks more like a political gimmick, that will fail miserably like most of them always do


----------



## Yamaraj (May 1, 2007)

*silkboard.files.wordpress.com/2006/11/kiran-greeting.jpg

Kids, say thanks to Rajasthan CM.


----------



## jack// ani (May 1, 2007)

lol...thanks


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 1, 2007)

^^No, this is perfectly normal, sisterly love. Effigies would have been burnt only if the other party was a male.


----------



## prateek_san (May 1, 2007)

what a crap ????????  
nobody can stop porno.......


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 2, 2007)

another crap things , cant  understand why Govt.'s doing such things???  First central Govt. banned FTV for such a program which is running for a long time, and now Rajasthan Govt......


----------



## prateek_san (May 2, 2007)

they have gone nuts...... they can do girl dancing at their houses but we ppl cant see new things.....dont take me in a Different way guys....


----------



## sabret00the (May 2, 2007)




----------



## alok4best (May 2, 2007)

A ban on porn will only mean that now sellers will cell CDs and DVDs at higher rates ....No other effects of such an act...Porn will flourish as usual


----------



## thunderbird.117 (May 2, 2007)

Yamaraj said:
			
		

> *silkboard.files.wordpress.com/2006/11/kiran-greeting.jpg
> 
> Kids, say thanks to Rajasthan CM.



WOAH!!!.


----------



## NucleusKore (May 2, 2007)

^^^^^Smoochas gracias


----------



## amol48 (May 5, 2007)

kids in rajasthan now gotta ask their parents for increase in pocket money to cope up with the increasing prices of porn CDs and DVDs


----------



## chesss (May 5, 2007)

@Yamaraj or anybody else can explain wtf is going on in that pic??


----------



## gary4gar (May 5, 2007)

Rishabh_sharma1990 said:
			
		

> The Rajasthan government alerted by hearing that young boys and girls are seeing explicit content online and terrorists are using internet for most crimes. The Govt. paased a law that every person that goes to Cyber Cafes will have to  give all information about him- name, address, age, school\college etc.
> then he will be given an Identity card and all the information will be stored about him ! If he sees any restricted content or use internet illegaly, he will be inside " Prison " for a long time. Very good method to stop porn, isn't it ??


no effect here


----------



## lalam (May 5, 2007)

Well at least we know in the back of our head that this is gonna make it even more fun for them lol.....


----------



## jack// ani (May 5, 2007)

chesss said:
			
		

> @Yamaraj or anybody else can explain wtf is going on in that pic??



You guessed it right dude.....


----------



## Yamaraj (May 5, 2007)

chesss said:
			
		

> @Yamaraj or anybody else can explain wtf is going on in that pic??


Rajasthan CM, and a BJP leader, Vasundhara Raje Scindia is locking her lips with those of Kiran Mazumdar Shaw, of Biocon, in a party.

Our very own HOLA (Hot Old Lesb1an Action). Enjoy their hypocrisy!


----------



## Drizzling Blur (May 5, 2007)

Yamaraj said:
			
		

> Rajasthan CM, and a BJP leader, Vasundhara Raje Scindia is locking her lips with those of Kiran Mazumdar Shaw, of Biocon, in a party.
> 
> Our very own HOLA (Hot Old Lesb1an Action). Enjoy their hypocrisy!



ROTFLMAO, Comfortably morphed.


----------



## Yamaraj (May 5, 2007)

Drizzling Blur said:
			
		

> ROTFLMAO, Comfortably morphed.


O'reilly? I don't have time for Photocrap skills. Google is your friend, if you don't read newspapers.


----------



## gxsaurav (May 5, 2007)

Well, theoritically Porn is banned in Lucknow too :-"

(psst, broadband + torrent are your friends )

But seriously, they should rather leagalize this or start sex education insted of banning it. Boys & gals still get red faces when they talk about condoms.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 5, 2007)

India Is Held In The Hands Of Monkeys ...this Is One Great Example!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yamaraj (May 5, 2007)

I don't understand the meaning of a "ban" in a free democratic country. It should be upto the people, and not governments, to decide what's good for their health and what isn't. They won't ban cigarettes, tobacco or pan-masala for that matter.

Fascists!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 6, 2007)

^^^ they wont ban drinks... coz they themselves are addicts...

AS I said./.. we could only debate for pages of pages in this thread...nothing is going to change in thier MONKEY HEADS!!!!


----------



## thunderbird.117 (May 6, 2007)

naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> ^^^ they wont ban drinks... coz they themselves are addicts...
> 
> AS I said./.. we could only debate for pages of pages in this thread...nothing is going to change in thier MONKEY HEADS!!!!



And the donkeys tails. Hehe. And also dogs licks their own vomit this people do the same.


----------



## cooldivya (May 9, 2007)

rules made keeping only vote-bank in mind succeed in the short term but fail in the long term.


----------

